# Best mobo for 2500k or 2500



## rdrockyrocks20 (Jul 11, 2011)

I would like to upgrade my pc processor.I am not in overclocking and would like to buy a decent motherboard with the above processor.Help needed.

Is there a compatibility issue of h67 chipset with k version of the processor?


Please recommend a good motherboard for the above processor. 


My overall budget is Rs 17k.


I also plan to use my current hitachi hard disk,LG dvd rw,MSI HD 6850 OC edition GPU,zebronics 500w psu with it.

Are there some points which I should keep in my mind while using the above components with the new processor and mobo.


Will my AMD GPU work perfectly with intel components or I should go for phenom x6 1100t BE.


THANKXX In Advance.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, for Core i5 2500k, you will need a P67 or Z68 motherboard for overclocking.

H67 chipset doesn't support overclocking.

So first decide, DO YOU WANT TO OVERCLOCK?


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

IF no ocing then feel free to get a core i5 2500 along with a H67 mobo but there's really no point in getting a SB k series cpu+H67 mobo as K series cpu is for OCers and H67 will not let you OC SB K series CPU.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 21, 2011)

i5 2500 + H67 = 14-15 K
i5 2500'K' + P67/Z68 = 19-24 K

And Save your Rig by using a decent PSU.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Get Corsair GS600 for 4k and spend the rest on CPU and mobo.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

Go for Without k processor if you're not going to overclock.



Intel Core i5 2400|9300
MSI H67MA-E35(B3)|4600
Corsair GS600|3800
Total| 17700


----------



## Beds (Jul 30, 2011)

Unlike H67, will the P67 require an extra GPU? or 2500K will be sufficient for handling the graphics?


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2011)

P67 mobos don't has any Integrated Graphics Ports ( read VGA/DVI/HDMI ) on the mobo so if you want get a P67 you'll need to buy a discrete graphics card along with it.

IF you want to get a 2500k and want to use it's gfx capability ( without any discrete gpu ) then you'll need to buy a Z68 mobo with IGP ports like MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) @ 8.5k or Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3


----------



## Beds (Aug 2, 2011)

Again Z68 & P67 - which one will be a better value for money, with i5 2500K and a discrete graphics like Radeon HD5670 or HD 6870. Purpose is gaming + AutoCAD also sound editing shall be done in FL Studio etc. for which a sound card will be there.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2011)

get a P67 mobo


----------



## karan.chopra (Aug 4, 2011)

isn't 
Intel DH67VR-B3 board better then MSi H67MA-E35 ?????


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2011)

karan.chopra, although the MSi one is having better capacitors and can handle more power, it is practically useless in a H67 mobo. The reason is overclocking is not possible in H67 chipset and CPU will always run within its TDP value which can be handled by the Intel DH67VR-B3 board also.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2011)

if the price and other features are similar then it's better to opt for mobo with better capacitors as this means longer longevity


----------

